# Overclocking Non-K Intel Skylake CPUs



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2016)

*Overclocking Non-K Intel Skylake CPUs like Pentium G4400, i3 6320, i5 6400, i5 6500 & i7 6700...*


Skylake Non-K Intel CPU's can easily be overclocked using the *BCLK* unlike K-CPU's which can be overclocked only using the multiplier.

Pre-Skylake CPUs such as Haswell or Devils Canyon could only be  overclocked by about 3-5% using the BCLK because the BCLK was still tied  to the DMI and the PCIe where as Skylake Non-K CPU's can be overclocked by about 75% using the BCLK.

However, for Skylake CPUs, BCLK and PCIe have a dedicated reference  clock which always stays at 100 MHz – no matter how you change the BCLK.  In other words: You can push the BCLK without worrying about other  components.

This gives great overclocking opportunities in theory. Some  overclockers at HWBOT came across a BCLK wall of 102.8 MHz after they  tried the new i3-6320 in the Intel XTU Benchmark. It was quite obvious  that it was a natural wall so people started to try to bypass this  limit.


 So far ASUS and ASRock showed some pretty impressive results on  liquid nitrogen cooled setups. ASUS published scores today with a  LN2-cooled i3-6300 clocked to 5800 MHz for multithreaded benchmarks.

*Overclocking non-K Skylake CPUs is a Throwback-Thursday for the whole  overclocking community and also great for 24/7 Overclockers to save a  lot of money.

Source:*Overclocking Non-K Intel Skylake CPUs (Performance Tests!) - Overclocking.Guid*

Intel Skylake Non-K Overclocking BIOS-List*

Non-K OC Bios for Asus, Asrock, MSI & Gigabyte. (Some Motherboards Bios still to be updated)

Buy Skylake i5 6500 @ 14.8k & Asrock Z170 Pro4 @ 10.8k & G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB 2400Mhz DDR4 @ 5.7k and overclock to 4.5Ghz easily. (Use any water cooling or Air cooling)

Word of caution: Don't use Intel Stock heatsinks.

*Link for Intel Skylake Non-K Overclocking BIOS-List:*Intel Skylake Non-K Overclocking BIOS-List - Overclocking.Guid


Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil

PS: MODS please make this thread Sticky.


----------

